# Custom Guide Bushings



## BenchmarkWorkshop (12 mo ago)

I have several routers from dewalt, to festool, to bosch, and hitachi. I also have several sets of guide bushings, but either the bushing is too deep or too shallow. For example, I made a charcuterie tray using a mdf template and a 3/4" dia tray bit. Due to the sizes of the cut outs, I needed an extended base, which I have form my OF 1400. However, the base is around 1/4 thick and the only bushing that I have for a 3/4" dia bit has a projection that is around 1/4", so it doesn't work. I resorted to making an mdf base in two parts: the lower part was planed down to about 1/8 and the upper part remained at 1/4". I then made a cutout in the upper part so that my router could recess indie the upper part, but no pass thru the lower part. I then epoxied them together. Not the best base and not something I want to use much. So, my question is, where can I get custom bushings, or at least bushing that aren't off the shelf at Lowes? I've tried Peachtree, WoodlineUSA, TreelineUSA, and I even reached out to Whiteside and Amana. I saw a thread about busing storage in a pinned post and it appeared that the feller had a lot of different sizes. I'm sure I could find a machine shop and give them the specs, but I bet they'd run $100 ea. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never seen what you describe. But for a tray, you might not need a bushing. You might get the job done with something similar to this. Doesn't even have to be this complex. You just want to limit the movement of the router, so it doesn't wander out of control. You'll be doing this in multiple passes. Key is supporting top and bottom edges of the router base. I also suggest you mark a dot on the "top" of the router base so you can keep it properly oriented.

The side rails on the long end will add strength and rigidity to the base. I'd make the gap near double the width of your bowl bit. These are also used to level a surface. The outside box is necessary for flattening and may be useful for raising the bowl blank if it's pretty deep. Those bits are not really made for a deep bowl. If it's deep, you might need an extension for your router.


----------



## BenchmarkWorkshop (12 mo ago)

So here is a pic of the tray. The larger openings are 6" across. It's not a leveling issue, it's a pattern template issue.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @BenchmarkWorkshop .

Have you thought about a bearing guided cutter?


----------



## BenchmarkWorkshop (12 mo ago)

A bit with a bearing will only work on the perimeter and only after a perimeter is established. And I would have to use successively longer bits to keep using the established perimeter.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

BenchmarkWorkshop said:


> A bit with a bearing will only work on the perimeter and only after a perimeter is established. And I would have to use successively longer bits to keep using the established perimeter.


Not necessarily. Make your template from 3/4 mdf and use a plunge router with a bearing guided bit to cut the margins, then you can freehand clearing out the centers of each indent. You have the ridges to support the router, and if not, you can get a piece of Lexan to make an oversized base you can see through. Set the maximum depth on the plunge router, and the intermediate steps will be the in-between steps. That a very interesting tray. I've been thinking and addressing something more like a shallow bowl. 

You can lay out the high ridges on your MDF, drill a few holes to start your jig saw. Cut as neatly as you can, then coarse sandpaper or a rasp, then finer abrasive to shape the pattern. That will give you a considerable amount of depth with a single bit. The pattern should be firmly attached to the wood you're working on.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

It would be helpful if you would provide a sketch of the "perfect" guide bushing you would like to have. That way we (the community) is less inclined to give you alternative ways to do your job. The sketch does not have to be computer generated. Pretend you are taking the sketch to a machine shop to have them produce it and maybe someone in the community will recognize a source for what you want.


----------



## OCristo (Jan 3, 2022)

BenchmarkWorkshop said:


> I have several routers from dewalt, to festool, to bosch, and hitachi. I also have several sets of guide bushings, but either the bushing is too deep or too shallow. For example, I made a charcuterie tray using a mdf template and a 3/4" dia tray bit. Due to the sizes of the cut outs, I needed an extended base, which I have form my OF 1400. However, the base is around 1/4 thick and the only bushing that I have for a 3/4" dia bit has a projection that is around 1/4", so it doesn't work. I resorted to making an mdf base in two parts: the lower part was planed down to about 1/8 and the upper part remained at 1/4". I then made a cutout in the upper part so that my router could recess indie the upper part, but no pass thru the lower part. I then epoxied them together. Not the best base and not something I want to use much. So, my question is, where can I get custom bushings, or at least bushing that aren't off the shelf at Lowes? I've tried Peachtree, WoodlineUSA, TreelineUSA, and I even reached out to Whiteside and Amana. I saw a thread about busing storage in a pinned post and it appeared that the feller had a lot of different sizes. I'm sure I could find a machine shop and give them the specs, but I bet they'd run $100 ea. Any ideas? Thanks.


Normalization.

Personally I solved that frequent problem on the day #1 I received my first set of dedicated brass bushing: cut all to fit 6 mm template high. It is easy to cut brass and to file a little bit to smooth corners.

Actually I just used the 3/4 inch OD bushing and thanked to God as it fitted perfectly to use a 6 mm high template!

All the best,


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

The Woodcraft guide bushing set is designed to work with 1/4" thick or larger template stock. I have used them for several years and they are good quality.








WoodRiver - Router Bushing Set with Case - Brass - 10 Piece


Expand the capability of your router with this 10-piece brass bushing set. Use your router as a precision cutting machine for duplicating patterns, cutting signs, creating dovetails, or any other project requiring template work.




www.woodcraft.com


----------

